# what make good decent vocal music my verdict



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The primal thing is the breathing thecnique, the less you hear them breath the better it is...
i just notice this whit Gesualdo over the past last years, out of the collection i had of him
two cd stood out as bad for this,but i wont mention them...

This is not a hudge statement only observattion, meaning the microphone were too close
or something, lack of professionalism.

Is it obvious or just the tip of the iceberg everyone know or i make a decent point here.

If you are a musicologist what can you tell of the principal quality of a good recording of vocal music
1-breathing thecniques
2-controlled dissonance
3-?

Tell me how do you perceived the goodness in vocal performance what make it good, sometime also if i understand my friend a musician the sound is to compressed, which were the case for Gesualdo tenebrae responsoria 1611 on outhere record college vocal de Gent conduct by Herrewedge, but i will not bash him since his recording on musique d'abord of the same composer his one of my favorite.

These were my two cents , on what are the principal attributs of good vocal musics 


:tiphat: have a nice day folks


----------

